# Mahler Cycles by Klaus Tennstedt: 1998 vs 2011 vs 2014



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Long story short. My 2011 Release of the celebrated Mahler Tennstedt Cycle arrived today! Probably many of you own the first release of the cycle, the 1998 box. I had read that EMI had made further remasters of the symphonies in the early 2000s. That is the reason why I chose to buy the 2011 box instead of the 2014 one (even if I don't need the DLVDE or the live symphonies).

_*I want to know about the 2014 Warner Issue I didn't buy. Do any of you own it? What does your booklet say about your remastering dates?*_


























*2011 Release - EMI (Booklet information)*

*Studio Cycle*
No.1 - (P) 1978/2000*
No.2 - (P) 1982/2000*
No.3 - (P) 1980/2001*
No.4 - (P) 1983
No.5 - (P) 1979/2001*
No.6 - (P) 1981
No.7 - (P) 1983
No.8 - (P) 1987
DLVDE - (P) 1992
No.9&10 - (P) 1980/2002*

*Live cycle*
No.5 - (P) 1989
No.6 - (P) 1995
No.7 - (P) 1995

Digital remastering by EMI records Ltd. This compilation (P) 2011 by EMI records Ltd. (C) EMI records Ltd.

(I can't believe that auto-save cleared all my first draft -__-)


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

> Long story short. My 2011 Release of the celebrated Mahler Tennstedt Cycle arrived today! Probably many of you own the first release of the cycle, the 1998 box. I had read that EMI had made further remasters of the symphonies in the early 2000s. That is the reason why I chose to buy the 2011 box instead of the 2014 one (even if I don't need the DLVDE or the live symphonies).


The only reason that you might not "need" the live recordings is that you already own them. I think that they're superior to the studio ones.



> I want to know about the 2014 Warner Issue I didn't buy. Do any of you own it? What does your booklet say about your remastering dates?


I don't own the 2014 Warner issue. The best case scenario, and the most likely one, is that they simply used the same "remasterings" (whatever that term means) that they used in 2011. The worst case scenario (and since it's EMI/Warner, it's quite possible), they used the older transfers. I cannot imagine that they bothered to "remaster" the recordings again for the 2014 issue, and even if they did, that's no guarantee of better sound.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Merl said:


> OK, Granate, there's nothing in the booklet about remastering but on the back of some CDs (not all) it highlights those that have have remastered (see pic below). It seems that the remastered discs are;
> 
> Symphonies 1 & 2 (digitally remastered 2000)
> Symphonies 3, 4 & 5 (digitally remastered 2001)
> ...


The case is closed. Finally Merl answered the question about remasterings. The new purple box uses the 2000s remasters as the 2011 box does, but doesn't have the Live recordings and DLVDE.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Granate said:


> The case is closed. Finally Merl answered the question about remasterings. The new purple box uses the 2000s remasters as the 2011 box does, but doesn't have the Live recordings and DLVDE.


Do I get a prize for supplying this information? I'm after a Hagstrom Ultraswede guitar (preferably the silver ash model) or a free holiday abroad. ;-)


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Merl said:


> Do I get a prize for supplying this information? I'm after a Hagstrom Ultraswede guitar (preferably the silver ash model) or a free holiday abroad. ;-)


I only own Lake District topographic maps sorry


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

It's hotter here than Spain, today, Granate. Hottest day in Scotland for 20 years and only 2 days of the school term left. Whoop!!!!!


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Merl said:


> It's hotter here than Spain, today, Granate. Hottest day in Scotland for 20 years and only 2 days of the school term left. Whoop!!!!!


29º in Glasgow 36% Humidity
26º in South Coast of Spain where I live 61% Humidity



Merl said:


> *only 2 days of the school term left.* Whoop!!!!!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

And it's to get hotter tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## HelpMeUnderstand (Aug 5, 2018)

2014 takes the cake for me.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

huh?

Welcome to Talk Classical....


----------

